# Trina stores in Atlanta or Orlando?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,
Anyone know of any GOOD trains stores (of course for large scale) that are in Atlanta, GA or Orlando FL or anywhere in between? I am on a road trip and looking for a good one to stop at. Thanks


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Rich 

In Winter Park (Suburb of Orlando) is the Hobby Spot, 1/4 mile East of I-4 on Fairbanks 

http://www.thehobbyspot.com/ 

In Orlando is Colonial Photo and Hobby, 1 mile east of I-4 just south of Colonial Ave on Mills avenue. 

http://shop.cphfun.com/#store=photo&dynamic=index 

Both have a variety of G Scale stuff. 

No other hobby shops that deal in G train stuff in the Orlando area that I can think of 

Randy


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Not much here in Atlanta. Trainmaster carries some large scale and is located in Buford, GA little east of Atlanta. Later RJD


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks all.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

There was a good store somewhere around Atlanta that had a lot of European trains from N to G, found them on a business trip back in 2000 or so. Had some Lionel also.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd like to know what happened top the great store on International BLVD in Orlando ?

Havent been there in 10 years but it had a great G scale layout in the front of the place and it was cool.

even had a scavenger hunt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was down the rd from Ripplys ?


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Nick, it is called Trainland International Trolley and Train Museum. I have read the reviews and they range from major rip off to it was great.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not sure the Trainland International Trolley and Train Museum is still open for business. 

I remember reading a while back about a train museum shutting down. 

If you have a phone number, you could try calling


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Train Land International *
8990 International Drive, Orlando 32819
(407) 354-1400


*Admission:* Adults $8, children (3 to 12) $6, seniors (50+) $6
_*Hours:*_ Sunday to Thursday 10:00 a.m. to 6:30 p.m.; Friday and Saturday to 7:00 p.m.


----------



## PinDr (Jun 24, 2010)

I have been to Train Land International. I wouldn't describe it as a "Store" exactly. It was fun for the family, especially little kids. It's not a "Rip-off," but not for a serious train geek either.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Been there a few years ago, waste of time. There is no train store, most of the display was not working. I go to International drive 2 times a year and never saw the trolly run when driving by. The main buisness there is helicopter tours. I heard at one time it was quite the place to go before they moved to the present location...............Jim


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well i dont know if this is the same place or not

But they had a large store out back and then inside the store was the way to enter the Gscale display

No museum, or trolley rides, just a huge G scale display running all over the place with trains over your head

working river and large Town and Switch yards was very cool to see

I spent hours in there and i told my 1st wife some day i would have these

And she said not while im your wife, But thats a storie for another time.

I think i recall the owner being a airline pilot

to bad if its gone it was really cool when i was there

Would some one had a few recent pictures i could look at to tell if its the same place ?


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

WOW! Our FGRS members always say there are no good large scale train stores in Florida. We all mail order from the big guys.


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Big train show in Atlanta today and tomorrow at the North Atlanta Trade Center just off I-85. Usually not much G-scale dealers, but some. Georgia Garden Railway Society will have their layout up and running. Also, the Atlanta Botanical Gardens has a new G-Scale train display set up running now through January 1.


----------



## ROUTE 66 (Sep 26, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 02 Nov 2010 08:21 PM 
I'd like to know what happened top the great store on International BLVD in Orlando ?

Havent been there in 10 years but it had a great G scale layout in the front of the place and it was cool.

even had a scavenger hunt !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It was down the rd from Ripplys ?












*That place was in the shopping center that had a publix grocery store and the Mercado complex next store it has been gone for well over 10 years,that was a decent hobby store and garden layout.Those complexes are all gone now. The other one they are talking about with heicopter rides outside facing I-4 was at one time was a bachmann owned place,it had a gift shop w/bachmann train products in it's earlier existance.There also was a place on Rt 50 that doubled as a trailer camping world that had alot of G scale,that is gone also.*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks for the info,

Sorry its gone









It really was a cool setup


----------

